# desperate for relief



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

hi everyone, i've posted before that i have ibs-pi. i have had diarrhea everyday all day for 6months. since i have taken out diary and gluten a few months ago, i have had a great reduction in pain, but not urgency. some days i can barely make it to the toilet in time. i feel like i have tried every natural remedy. the medications from the doctors were unhelpful. i've modified my diet and am on lexapro. yet, little improvemnt. i can't believe how much leaves my body everyday. i'm concerned about keeping nutrients in my body. i'm supplementing and taking probiotics, but no luck. i desperately want to reduce my bathroom visits. i have started to work more hours and its becoming a serious issue. i also don't sleep well anymore. i'm wondering, will this ever go away? can i ever be the way i was before the infection? has anybody returned to normal bowel movements after post-infectious ibs?? thanks for listening. i'm just feeling down today


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi KM, I am slowly getting over PI-IBS with severe diarrhea. It has been almost a year and I have gone from never ending all day diarrhea down to just in the morning, then to every other day, every 3rd day and finally once or twice a week. I thought it was never going to end and I was wasting away on the couch for fear of leaving the house. Thank God I have a very understanding boss who just wanted to see me feel better and get well. I have just recently started taking probiotics (since 2 GI doctors and my Primary Care Doctor never bothered to mention it). His nurse recently mentioned it and I have felt better for the last week and a half. I'm on 2 probiotics (florastor and Walgreen Generic Align) now and an anti-nausea med, hyoscyamine. I have had maybe a day or two I haven't felt quite up to par, but am a far cry from what I was before. You may still be harboring the infection and may need an antibiotic fix (if you can handle it and it is not what caused all this to begin with), or you may just have to fight it out. Please continue the probiotics regardless. From what the nurse in my primary care doctors office told me, the antibiotics killed off the good along with the bad bacteria and the probiotics help retore the good. Hang in there and keep a mind set that you will get better (can't get much worse) and hopefully, you will (sooner if not later). I didn't think it was ever going to end, but told myself I was not going to live like this the rest of my life and I was going to win no matter what. There is light at the end of the tunnel (and it's not a freight train), lol. Think positive and fight it all the way. Best of luck to you.


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

I am re-printing a post I recently wrote for another in the hopes that you both can understand a probable main cause of gastro-intestinal problems. These problems appear quite frequently today so try to read and understand what I am saying and research what I recommend and you will be miles ahead of most people on health issues. Hopefully your doctor might find something out of the ordinary he can help you with, but if not then you two will be able to help yourselves with the following knowledge:There are a number of theories and research papers about the causes of IBS . . . but this sounds logical: Most IBS is brought about by stressors and food/substance intolerances or allergies and of course possibly food poisoning.. When you are consuming an allergen as in a particular food, it will not readily or at all be used by your body nor absorbed into your system because your Brain/Central nervous system will fight its energy from going deeper into your system. Until this particular food/substance item is treated by re-coding the Central nervous system to accept it, it will continue to be rejected by the body. I don't know why a particular food or seemingly harmless substance appears as a danger to one's body . . . we just know that it does and until this message to your brain changes, the body will continue to reject it and act against it. It's as if the brain doesn't recognize the energy of an allergen or foreign substance and it puts up a fight to avoid it and this can cause all sorts of symptoms and manifestations and blockages in the body's energy channels that normally isn't there in asymptomatic individuals as their energies are free to flow normally to all the organs and tissues of the body.Also when you do unknowingly consume an allergen, the fight your body puts up against it does not usually go away immediately, but can linger on and on for days or years in extremely sensitive people. Thus if you aren't aware exactly what is an allergen to your own body and what isn't, you can get into a real problem as you continue to unknowingly consume frequent allergens over and over again. Gastro-intestional problems can actually accelerate and turn into full blown illnesses and diseases over time. Added to that are all the prescriptions and medications people take to try to control just their IBS symptoms AND what happens if you are allergic to any of those too . . . you now have a compounded problem that usually just makes everything worse and can then even be fatal or make you feel like it is.If you have had food poisoning in the past or SIBO, that could take a stronger anti-biotic followed by special pro-biotics to help bring back good intestional bacteria in the beginning to deal with that issue first.I want to make note that spinal subluxations or serious vertebrae misalignments in the neck and back can produce similar symptoms and disease in the body as do allergens since both cause energy blockages to develop so a very specially skilled chiropractor that is able to help you with spinal problems is also a must to continue to stay in good health and keep your organs functioning properly with plenty of energy and nutrition.Today's energy medical technology for allergy elimination that was discovered about 30 years ago by Devi Nambudripad appears a gift from God as so many people are now being helped with many serious symptoms alleviated and ourselves (myself at 65 and wife at 57) being part of that for the past 10 years as we now understand it and how to quickly test and non-invasively treat for allergy elimination and then watch the symptoms and manifested problems from these allergies mostly just disappear. NAET is not a hard science, but a blend of allotropic, oriental, kinesiology, and chiropractic as explained in the book 'Say Goodbye to Illness" 3rd edition that is recommended reading for you . . . or you can just google NAET. We just can't believe that the world doesn't already know about this seemingly miraculous technique. Anyway we believe that all doctors and pharmacists are going to need to learn at least thru MRT (muscle response testing) how to instantly test a patient for an allergen to a prescribed or recommended medication or drug before it is even dispensed while some doctors are already learning the treatment for the allergy elimination as opposed to the older conventional methods of injection or avoidance which offered no promises.You can learn thru the above book how to quickly test yourselves or with another by using MRT for any suspected allergen before you eat it so you can stop suffering the consequences. You can also learn how to eventually quickly treat yourself to eliminate a proven allergen from your body so you can continue to eat or be around it without it causing any further problems. Also you will learn how other substance, chemical and environmental allergies can play a large part in your overall health too. It's just unfortunate this is happening to you, but you can learn to control it if not totally eliminate it from your lives.Learn more information about it, spend time researching NAET, and I bet you'll find some answers. My wife and I have used these techniques for years very successfully to keep most serious allergies and IBS issues away. DAD


----------



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

refuse to live this way said:


> Hi KM, I am slowly getting over PI-IBS with severe diarrhea. It has been almost a year and I have gone from never ending all day diarrhea down to just in the morning, then to every other day, every 3rd day and finally once or twice a week. I thought it was never going to end and I was wasting away on the couch for fear of leaving the house. Thank God I have a very understanding boss who just wanted to see me feel better and get well. I have just recently started taking probiotics (since 2 GI doctors and my Primary Care Doctor never bothered to mention it). His nurse recently mentioned it and I have felt better for the last week and a half. I'm on 2 probiotics (florastor and Walgreen Generic Align) now and an anti-nausea med, hyoscyamine. I have had maybe a day or two I haven't felt quite up to par, but am a far cry from what I was before. You may still be harboring the infection and may need an antibiotic fix (if you can handle it and it is not what caused all this to begin with), or you may just have to fight it out. Please continue the probiotics regardless. From what the nurse in my primary care doctors office told me, the antibiotics killed off the good along with the bad bacteria and the probiotics help retore the good. Hang in there and keep a mind set that you will get better (can't get much worse) and hopefully, you will (sooner if not later). I didn't think it was ever going to end, but told myself I was not going to live like this the rest of my life and I was going to win no matter what. There is light at the end of the tunnel (and it's not a freight train), lol. Think positive and fight it all the way. Best of luck to you.


thank you for getting back to me and the encouragement that there is hope...even though at times i think it will never end, i just know that i got to stick it out & it will get better. i have always had a clean diet since i'm in the fitness industry and now i follow food suggestions for those that suffer with ibs. i've been taking probiotics for 6months and now i have decided to try align after i finish my opened bottled of another brand. i'm glad that you are finally improving!! i read the other day, that it can take 2to5 years for those with post infectious ibs to improve. thanks again, k


----------

